# Vorhandene Winxp-Installation virtualisieren?



## uk63 (28. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

möglicherweise naive Frage, dennoch: Ich bin beim Umstieg von winxp auf Linux (Suse 10.3). Da ich auch aus beruflichen Gründen aber öfter auf win zurückgreifen muss und mir die Neubooterei nebst OS-Auswahl per Grub im laufenden Betrieb zu lange dauert, wäre ja ne Virtualisierung nett. Deshalb: ist es möglich, von Suse aus eine schon bestehende WinXP-Installation zu virtualisieren? Ich will also nicht unbedingt den ganzen Windows-Kram nochmal neu aufsetzen!
Wenn ja, dann am ehesten unter VirtualBox, VMware oder XEN?
Ach ja, Win und Suse liegen momentan auf getrennten HDD.

Hinweise, Erfahrungen etc dankbar angenommen.

MfG,
Uwe


----------



## michaelwengert (29. Oktober 2007)

Es ist auf jeden Fall möglich.
Kannst mal den VMware Converter ausprobieren http://vmware.com/products/converter/

Bei Xen wird bei der installation gefragt ob du das physikalische System als VM übernehmen willst. Hab das aber noch nicht getestet


----------



## Sinac (31. Oktober 2007)

Jup, das geht mit dem VMWare Converter recht gut. Entweder Live (WinXP läuft) oder Cold über eine Boot-CD, da weiß ich aber nicht ob das bei der kostenlosen Version dabei ist.


----------

